# This is NOT a Piano, by Audio Brewers



## AudioBrewers (Jan 18, 2022)

We are so extremely happy to introduce our newest library and experiment "This is NOT a Piano", because although it is not a Piano, in a way, it kinda is! It has been a LONG journey to make it happen, with so many things on the road to endure (including COVID development, which caused an inflamation of my inner ear that made me lose my hearing for several weeks) - but it has been a dream I have always had to experiment and look for some noises... Let's watch the trailer and after, I will write a little bit about this experiment we did:


​


'This is NOT a Piano', in short, is literally a Piano filled with speakers, that we used as a resonance box for sampling 20 tailor-made articulations, some of them with multiple velocities (with SMOOTH transitions), all of them sampled both with Pedal Up and Pedal Down. It was a long journey to be able to sample the Piano's resonace without the original sound (coming from the speakers) interfering with the recording - we thought it was gonna be a 1-speaker kinda thing, but ended up adding 5 speakers pointing at the Piano's body (at very, very loud volumes, haha) to be able to make it resonate at a desired volume. But we made it!

Its a Library that contains a little bit of everything, from "Piano-like" sounds all the way to more low-fi qualities - EVERYTHING was recorded, mixed and is delivered both in Stereo and Ambisonics, so you can "true-pan-it" using our free 'ab Decoder', and you can even make it sit in ANY speaker-array configuration all the way from Stereo, Binaural, Surround, and even Atmos beds.

We hope you like it and again, thanks to all of you who enjoy our virtual instruments - we know they are a bit odd, but in the end, this is what we love doing!

A naked demo using exclusively 'This is NOT a Piano' (please watch in 8K for full quality)

​


A dressed demo that sits beautifully in the mix (please watch in 8K for full quality)

​

And as usual, a set of demos in stereo (naked and dressed) for you to explore 'This is NOT a Piano'

​


Are you listening?


----------



## branshen (Jan 18, 2022)

?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

¿


----------



## rottoy (Jan 18, 2022)

Wood you care to elaborate?


----------



## AndrewS (Jan 18, 2022)

sounds like we've finally progressed beyond The Edge Of Silence™


----------



## d.healey (Jan 18, 2022)

If a tree falls in the woods, and is not seen, is it still upright?


----------



## Evans (Jan 18, 2022)

What is this?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2022)

> Does it make a sound?


...and do bears sha-la-la-la?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Wood you care to elaborate?


Should I log in first?


----------



## rottoy (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Should I log in first?


Sure, if you are tree.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2022)

AudioBrewers said:


> View attachment 68650



Yes.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

rottoy said:


> Sure, if you are tree.


I'd be willing to branch out.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 18, 2022)

I got wood.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 18, 2022)

If you put a cat in the the woods with a tree next to it and you can not see it, would your partner get mad at you for leaving Pavlov in the woods?

Also this is worse marketing than Spitfire.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I'd be willing to branch out.


I'm rooting for that to happen.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I'm rooting for that to happen.


I'd respond but I'm stumped.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I'd respond but I'm stumped.


Just leaf it.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I'd respond but I'm stumped.


Seems a bit of a sappy response. Better leaf while you still can.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Just leaf it.





el-bo said:


> Better leaf while you still can.


Duplicate responses. Shady.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 18, 2022)

This thread seems to be branching out.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 18, 2022)

d.healey said:


> If a tree falls in the woods, and is not seen, is it still upright?


Only if it's in root position.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Duplicate responses. Shady.


Especially under a canopy.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 18, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Duplicate responses. Shady.


You're barking up the wrong tree mister.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 18, 2022)

BTW I already have some samples of a "tree ensemble." Happy to share if anyone wants:






See? it's a 4 rest.


----------



## TomaeusD (Jan 18, 2022)

I might be going against the grain here, but could we please stop with the terrible tree puns? They're making me face-palm.


----------



## SergeD (Jan 18, 2022)

Absolutaly, it sounds like a tree which is falling.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 18, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I might be going against the grain here, but could we please stop with the terrible tree puns? They're making me face-palm.


Face…*Palm*…hmmm


----------



## chillbot (Jan 18, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I might be going against the grain here, but could we please stop with the terrible tree puns? They're making me face-palm.


Sorry just trying to be frondly.

Here's a dad joke that came to mind:
What did the beaver say when it left the forest?
Nice gnawing y'all!


----------



## NoamL (Jan 18, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I might be going against the grain here, but could we please stop with the terrible tree puns? They're making me face-palm.


Please, save this fir the un-poplar opinions thread...


----------



## TomaeusD (Jan 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Face…*Palm*…hmmm


I'm knot kidding.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 18, 2022)

If a tree falls in the woods, and is not seen.. does the tree even exist?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> [...]could we please stop with the terrible tree puns?


Unfortunately it's a common occurrence for various rootless developers to employ industry plants in the hope of greater thread interaction. These plants seem hostile, but their bark is worse than their bite.


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 18, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> If a tree falls in the woods, and is not seen.. does the tree even exist?


If RogiervG posts a comment on VI-C, but nobody reads it, does it even exist?


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 18, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> If RogiervG posts a comment on VI-C, but nobody reads it, does it even exist?


Who is rogiervg?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 18, 2022)

TomaeusD said:


> I might be going against the grain here, but could we please stop with the terrible tree puns? They're making me face-palm.


You're just being a stick-in-the-mud.


----------



## IFM (Jan 18, 2022)

Finally then teaser for 'N' we've all been waiting for!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 18, 2022)

IFM said:


> Finally then teaser for 'N' we've all been waiting for!


Please don't derail the thread


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 18, 2022)

IFM said:


> Finally then teaser for 'N' we've all been waiting for!


Go back into the bushes you heretic N fanbOi!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 18, 2022)

My guess is some woodwinds recorded with a decca tree, engineered by Paul Oakenfold. Additional stems sold separately


----------



## demattia (Jan 18, 2022)

I think this thread fell in the woods, and no one was there to see it therefore it's still going.

I like mystery announcements tho.


----------



## IFM (Jan 18, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Please don't derail the thread





RogiervG said:


> Go back into the bushes you heretic N fanbOi!


Now why wood I do that? 

Or...maybe Deluth is getting into the sample library game...


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2022)

Members are easily entertained... 

Hmmm.... I hope this doesn't sound too weird, I didn't mean... what I meant was... 

...never mind. A wealth of creativity lurks in these halls, eh...


----------



## José Herring (Jan 18, 2022)

Hate to bark at people but these types of philosophical discussions are never rooted in sound logic.


----------



## Robert_G (Jan 18, 2022)

Cant believe i justed blew 5 minutes of my life reading this thread


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Cant believe i justed blew 5 minutes of my life reading this thread


That's kind of therapeutic in an oblique kind of way... 



Spoiler


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 18, 2022)

AudioBrewers said:


> View attachment 68650


I don't know but a volcano blew near Australia and I sure hope no one was near it to witness it but they heard it all the way in Alaska so how about a free library on release?


----------



## Tralen (Jan 18, 2022)

So they are sampling falling trees when there isn't anyone there to check when they fall?

Damn, I foresee a lot of silent samples.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 19, 2022)

d.healey said:


> If a tree falls in the woods, and is not seen, is it still upright?


Trees tend to be upright and piano.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 19, 2022)

I hope they will log this thread


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

was there actually an announcement here?


----------



## el-bo (Jan 19, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> was there actually an announcement here?


No.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Since there is no announcement in here, this thread merely serves as a random "hey, look at my website" post, which does not belong in here.

@AudioBrewers let me know if there's actually something you're announcing and I'll unlock the thread.

EDIT: Thread has been unlocked. Apparently there _is_ something to be announced... at some point...
(Original thread title was simply "?")


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jan 19, 2022)

There will be an announcement indeed


----------



## Evans (Jan 19, 2022)

Can you please let me know when, so I can return to this thread when there's real information and not just puns? There's even less information here than the other marketing campaigns that people gripe about en masse.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 19, 2022)

Just follow the next teaser for a trailer of the teaser of the actual announcement, that is expected around the May timeframe.


----------



## Evans (Jan 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Just follow the next teaser for a trailer of the teaser of the actual announcement, that is expected around the May timeframe.


May of which year?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 19, 2022)

Evans said:


> May of which year?


“We will have an Instagram account that will reveal 12 hints, every day of the remainder of January. In order to find that account, follow us on Tiktok and send a DM and we’ll send you the link to our Discord where we will reveal the IG account”


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 19, 2022)

Give this man a break people! Show some respect. There is not the first time that a developer follows a similar marketing strategy. Haven't heard anyone complain when bigger developers do the same thing. Really trying to be positive here and I have no intention to create any drama or to offend anyone but please...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 19, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> Haven't heard anyone complain when bigger developers do the same thing


Those threads are literally full of the same types of remarks - which are all in good fun


----------



## el-bo (Jan 19, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> Haven't heard anyone complain when bigger developers do the same thing.


Then you've just missed it. Whole threads have been started, often ending badly, about certain styles of marketing. This is not that.

I don’t see any disrespect here. The thread just organically grew into a pun-fest (Something that happens more than one might expect). It’s a bit of harmless fun, and not at the expense of anyone else.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Jan 19, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Then you've just missed it. Whole threads have been started, often ending badly, about certain styles of marketing. This is not that.
> 
> I don’t see any disrespect here. The thread just organically grew into a pun-fest (Something that happens more than one might expect). It’s a bit of harmless fun, and not at the expense of anyone else.


I was not mentioning the fun posts at all..!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 19, 2022)

Argy Ottas said:


> I was not mentioning the fun posts at all..!


My bad! Perhaps we could berry the hatchet?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 19, 2022)

I have to say: I cherries the love on this forum.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 19, 2022)

Does that mean we need to leaves 🍃 the tree 🌲 alone now?


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 20, 2022)

At first I said, Theres no way I’m clicking on a thread called “?”, that’s clearly click bait.

A day or two later and the thread is still popping up. Ok, fine, I said, I’ll click it. Then all I read are tree puns?! Nothing about different mics or legato or favorite string library?! Where am I?


----------



## Paul Owen (Jan 20, 2022)

"Hey McFly, why don't you make like a tree and get outta here"


----------



## PerryD (Jan 20, 2022)

Wow. You people can't see the forest for the trees. First they plant a seed and then they just wait for the nuts to appear. *Squirrel!!*


----------



## Kery Michael (Jan 20, 2022)

Just in case…. Just in case… anyone is wondering what this developer is actually about.

It looks like they develop libraries that specialize in ambisonic file formats, which is a way to represent sound in 3D, includes an up, down stereo field. Apparently good for VR applications.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 20, 2022)

Kery Michael said:


> Just in case…. Just in case… anyone is wondering what this developer is actually about.
> 
> It looks like they develop libraries that specialize in ambisonic file formats, which is a way to represent sound in 3D, includes an up, down stereo field. Apparently good for VR applications.


Huh? 

I thought this was about trees!


----------



## Anthony Gilbert (Jan 20, 2022)

High expectations surround this libraries timbre.


----------



## bbrylow (Jan 20, 2022)

PerryD said:


> Wow. You people can't see the forest for the trees. First they plant a seed and then they just wait for the nuts to appear. *Squirrel!!*


Yeah, and the nuts did surely appear. Every once in a while it would be amazing to have a serious discussion about music here. Audio Brewers has actually created a number of excellent Libraries. Both stereo and Ambisonic


----------



## Crowe (Jan 20, 2022)

Just to make a point, I'm putting this thread on ignore.

Maybe take marketing seriously next time.


----------



## Anthony Gilbert (Jan 20, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Just to make a point, I'm putting this thread on ignore.
> 
> Maybe take marketing seriously next





Crowe said:


> You're just being a stick-in-the-mud.


Out of the ashes comes this see-saw response.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Feb 7, 2022)

What can it be? Comment below or send us an email to [email protected]
Use your creativity - few winning spots available - Winners will be announced on launch date!​


----------



## Kobiy86 (Feb 7, 2022)

Maybe bowed piano strings running through a guitar amplifier?


----------



## Denkii (Feb 7, 2022)

Static noise.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 7, 2022)

Sounds like a bowed piano?


----------



## Flyo (Feb 7, 2022)

Woodwinds


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 7, 2022)

Processed wooden wind chimes?


----------



## cedricm (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambisonic Harp.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambisonic anything /everything else !!! 
Winner ??


----------



## CGR (Feb 7, 2022)

Hmmm. Maybe guitars performed with an EBow?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambisonic e-bowed upright piano?...
Well an upright piano going through amps and pedals and experimental treatment.


----------



## kontaktestablished (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm guessing string instruments or maybe a guitar/violin specifically that are vibrated so they resonate (rather than plucking/strumming/bowing). possibly reverse sounds as well, or sounds turned into pads


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Feb 7, 2022)

Modular synth?


----------



## grabauf (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambiflied ResStrones:
Ambisonic Amplified Resonating String Drones


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Feb 7, 2022)

theremin?


----------



## kevinh (Feb 7, 2022)

Ambisonic library of an Ambivolent Ambiguous Ambitious Ambidextrous playing a superball mallet in an Ambient sound space


----------



## AudioBrewers (Feb 9, 2022)

Congratulations @Mr Sakitumi (you are an amazing riddle-solver!), @kontaktestablished , @rottoy (you kinda guessed the instrument so early!), contact us at [email protected] to get your copy!


----------



## kontaktestablished (Feb 9, 2022)

wow that's amazing, thank you!


----------



## JamelaBanderson (Feb 9, 2022)

Gotta say the walk through is amazing. I'm pumped about the sound.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Feb 9, 2022)

JamelaBanderson said:


> Gotta say the walk through is amazing. I'm pumped about the sound.


Thank you so much


Kery Michael said:


> Just in case…. Just in case… anyone is wondering what this developer is actually about.
> 
> It looks like they develop libraries that specialize in ambisonic file formats, which is a way to represent sound in 3D, includes an up, down stereo field. Apparently good for VR applications.


Yes, but that's not all.

Ambisonics is not a baked left/right render of a sound source, but instead, a three-dimensional sound field that contains a raw audio signal - from that three-dimentional field, you can pick 2 spots to get the sound from - i.e. left and right... they can be as narrow, or wide as you want... also you can control the height at which the sound comes from (including below the ear, which is not possible in Atmos) - so basically you can build your own Stereo image without fake filters, and the results are the real thing.

Additionally, because there is a sound field and not a baked stereo, you can rotate the signal and the sound will translate just as if you really were moving the instrument to one of the sides of your head, we call this "true panning", because instead of hard panning, which squeezes a stereo signal to one side, true-panning is completely natural.

All of the above can be experimented with by using any decoder - including our free 'ab Decoder Light', which comes in VST, AAX and AU.

Additionally, because the signal is three-dimensional, it can also help you FOCUS your sound towards a specific angle of the recording (for example in our previous release Axe, you could focus the sound towards a musician, since they were around the listener)

Finally, you can increment the amount of spots (speakers) that emit sound to... unlimited, and you can adjust each spot to emit the sound from whatever corner you want (left, right, front, back, up, down), this opens the door to being able to compose a song in stereo, and the blow up the mix all the way to 5.1, 7.1, Atmos beds in 7.1.2, 9.1.2 9.1.6 or even custom-made installations of speakers placed in unorthodox locations... and you can hear you music expand in a natural way, because the listener will hear real acoustic behaviour of the instrument the moment it was captured - no faking surround using stereo and reverbs 

So yes, Ambisonics works for VR, but it also expands your limits in a Stereo mix, it can help you create music for Surround and Atmos mixes, it can help you toggle-monitor between VR, Stereo, Surround, Atmos Bed in 1 click.

Ambisonics is an Ambi... tious approach we have taken to make sure composers are not only set for Stereo music, but also towards a future of immersive music!: 

Finally, our libraries also come in Stereo in case you simply want to stick to it!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 9, 2022)

AudioBrewers said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> Yes, but that's not all.
> 
> ...


our @ AMBi will surely like this as well ?? 🤩


----------



## el-bo (Feb 9, 2022)

kevinh said:


> Ambisonic library of an Ambivolent Ambiguous Ambitious Ambidextrous Amphibian on Amphetamine Emphatically playing a superball mallet in an Ambient Amphitheatre


ftfy


----------



## el-bo (Feb 9, 2022)

Library sounds lovely


----------



## cedricm (Feb 9, 2022)

@AudioBrewers In general, if we purchase the stereo version of one of your sample libraries, can we upgrade later to ambisonics for the price difference of the two versions?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Feb 9, 2022)

cedricm said:


> @AudioBrewers In general, if we purchase the stereo version of one of your sample libraries, can we upgrade later to ambisonics for the price difference of the two versions?


Absolutely! Upgrade path will be only the price difference


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 9, 2022)

AudioBrewers said:


> Congratulations @Mr Sakitumi (you are an amazing riddle-solver!), @kontaktestablished , @rottoy (you kinda guessed the instrument so early!), contact us at [email protected] to get your copy!


Oh wow! That’s amaaazing, thanku @AudioBrewers ❤️🙏 and congrats on your release 👏👏👏


----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 10, 2022)

When does the introductory price end? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Feb 11, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> When does the introductory price end? Thanks in advance!


15 March


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 4, 2022)

Quoting from the product description on the website:



> But we wanted only the Piano sounding and not the original Sound Design - how?
> Well, let’s just say we found a way



Realizing that Audio Brewers isn't going to reveal anything more, would anyone like to speculate on how they did this?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Mar 10, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Quoting from the product description on the website:
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing that Audio Brewers isn't going to reveal anything more, would anyone like to speculate on how they did this?


I'll be talking with @Simeon today about 'This is NOT a Piano', the techniques and processes we followed! You're kindly invited to join!


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

AudioBrewers said:


> I'll be talking with @Simeon today about 'This is NOT a Piano', the techniques and processes we followed! You're kindly invited to join!


It's always a good thing for prospective buyers to see intro pricing extend through a Simeon playthrough.


----------

